# Flowerhorn Champion Winner Of The Whole Country In VIETNAM !



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Flowerhorn Champion Winner Of The Whole Country In VIETNAM ! He Has Won in a Real Flowerhorn Competition And Won A Grand Champion And Best In Show Title which over 3,000 People Witness in VIETNAM. I Also have the Troply combined with Certificate. ( since Im recently seeing a lot of hobbyists keep posting their Grand Champion fish for sale. Im so excited to share and learn from them and wonder where their contest was held and when their fishes have won and what tittle in order to learn and share to each other ). This fish is just for sharing. Not For Sales.


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice fish.

but why is this in the classifieds again..?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

sakurachan1 said:


> Nice fish.
> 
> but why is this in the classifieds again..?


Thanks So Much bro. Yeah. I don't know how to move the post to the right section.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats Jacky! Just out of curiosity what is the typical lifespan of a FH of such quality.

Have read in a fish magazine recently that they live at most 3 years as they are hybrids.

And the higher the quality the shorter the lifespan.

There are usually half-truths to whatever we read out there.

What has your experience been with their typical lifespan?

BTW - I am certain a lot of factors would affect this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Kimrocks said:


> Congrats Jacky! Just out of curiosity what is the typical lifespan of a FH of such quality.
> 
> Have read in a fish magazine recently that they live at most 3 years as they are hybrids.
> 
> ...


Dear Bro. Whatever u read on web Maybe real too. Most people post on the web said that the lifespan of FH is 6-8 years. Honestly. For my personal experiences. Most of my FHs can live up to 5 years up. I think it's all depending on the Genetic of the FHs and how good u take care of them. 
On the other hand. I have personal seen some FHs that's live over 8 years and still alive now which r belonging to one of my friend in east van. That's unbelievable but true.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

if you sold it, how much could it go for?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

May be several thousands...just guessing.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

what an achievment. congrat to you and your fishie


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

With FH do breeders use exceptional ones like this one as Studs to inseminate multiple females - just like with horses?

Just thinking out loud as you could provide a stud service with such a specimen.

Very impressive !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

